
Bye bye Lion on CoreDuo - sebkomianos
http://netkas.org/?p=824
======
sc68cal
Lion being 64-bit only is a distinct possibility. Apple has shown a
willingness to cut off legacy hardware without batting an eyelash. Snow
Leopard was Intel-only, signaling the end of support for PPC hardware.

